# Is There A Standard VW Wave



## ForeverLow (Feb 25, 2012)

Wondering If There Is A Standard Wave To Say Hello To Other V-Dub Members When Out Driving.
Let Me Know What's In Your Area.

:wave:

Different Cars Have Different Waves I've Seen Over The Years 
My Area I've Been Throwing Up 23
2 Which Is The V And 
3 For The W
I'm Sure Some Of The V-Dub Brotherhood Family Think I'm Nuts And Wonder Why I Keep Telling Them 23 Everytime I See Them. :screwy:
Sure I Dont Know Who You Are I Never Met You A Day In My Life But Your Concidered Family To Me. 
Oh Well V-Dub For Life 23


----------



## fendrjgstng94 (Sep 20, 2010)

When I had my GTI I would only really get waves from other young kids my age with a GTI or Jetta. Nothing special, kind of a hand up in the windshield when the windows were up and a hand out the window when they were down. Id occasionally get a beep or 2, but Ive never beeped.


----------



## ForeverLow (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol Thats Cool


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

i usually get a lot of people gesturing that im number one. so i tell them right back.


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

bluesbrothers said:


> i usually get a lot of people gesturing that im number one. so i tell them right back.


Lollz
Just throw the deuces


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

I just flip them off,that's beyond standard. 

:beer:


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

I thought this was the most acceptable acknowledgement...


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

I just wave if they wave first :wave:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

:what:


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

AWhiteRabbit said:


> I just wave if they wave first :wave:


I do this to don't want to look like a fool


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

throw the piece sign and rarely get any acknowledgement. theres only a handful of true enthusiasts in my mediocre college town tho.


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

sleepin gti said:


> throw the piece sign and rarely get any acknowledgement. theres only a handful of true enthusiasts in my mediocre college town tho.


Glad I don't live where you live


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

yea, the car scene here isnt bad, there are a couple well built modern vehicles. when i moved back to the area in 07 it was basically myself and one other person that were vw enthusiasts. now theres roughly ten or so. definitely a big difference from when i lived in lancaster.


----------



## ForeverLow (Feb 25, 2012)

sleepin gti said:


> yea, the car scene here isnt bad, there are a couple well built modern vehicles. when i moved back to the area in 07 it was basically myself and one other person that were vw enthusiasts. now theres roughly ten or so. definitely a big difference from when i lived in lancaster.


Should Come Out Tonight
9-10:00 the 95 RestStop
Right Before 896 Exits Heading SouthOn 95
Meet there Every Friday Night 60+Cars All Random


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

Or it could just be the akward stare, some kid I saw in a rough looking corrado came driveing in my direction, he probably stared back because I was in an mk2 jetta, in my area these two cars are rare.


----------



## xjoex (Aug 19, 2010)

I only wave when someone else does. I always feel awkward waving and just getting a weird look.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

No matter how many times this topic comes up, jeep wranglers and only wranglers have this wave thing on lockdown. It's guaranteed that the will wave. Try this with a vw and 99% of them are gonna look at you like they are trying to figure out if they know you


----------

